# China Glaze Tronica Collection



## internetchick (Jan 3, 2011)

For many of you who have been following China Glaze on Twitter, and are fans of us on Facebook, you may or may not have heard that China Glaze is releasing a limited edition collection of 12 holographic polishes called â€œTronicaâ€. The technology driven, fashion forward and edgy colors will be sure to become a cult classic. The 12 colors in the collection include:




 
Techno Teal â€“ Turquoise Holographic
Virtual Violet â€“ Violet Holographic
Electra Magnenta â€“ Magenta Holographic
Gamer Glam â€“ Purple Holographic
High Def -  Blue Holographic
Hologram -  Silver Holographic
Hyper Haute â€“ Rasberry Holographic
3D Fantasy â€“ Peachy Pink Holographic
Digital Dawn â€“ Dusty Rose Holographic
Cyberspace â€“ Taupe Holographic
Mega Bite â€“ Gold Holographic
Laser Lime â€“ Lime Green Holographic
China Glaze Tronica will be available at BSG starting January/February 2011 and at Sallyâ€™s Beauty Supply starting March/April 2011. Which colors are your favorites? Which ones will you be picking up?

Source


----------



## lolaB (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm only getting Gamer Glam and Electra Magenta. I was hoping for strong holos like the Kaleidoscopes or OMGs, but they're weaker from all the swatches I've seen so far. :[


----------



## lolaB (Jan 5, 2011)

Swatches


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2011)

Well that's it, i'm going to buy a few polishes from Anchors away. Thank you CG for making my choice much easier.

Seriously, these colors look nice alone but yes they're also a disappointment, what's the point in this hype just for dupes?


----------



## Diava (Jan 10, 2011)

its a shame these polishes arent as holographic as the OMG and Wireless series  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> however as I missed those, I'm quite looking forward to picking up a few of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

x


----------



## Sassy Pet (Mar 11, 2011)

I have all of them. They are more of a silver base than a true holo.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 12, 2011)

I like them mostly because I don't really have many holographic nail polishes, too bad I cannot buy them where I live. :-(


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not that sad over to not see them ailive.


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the finish of these, I think they are pretty.


----------

